# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  نیاز به کامپایل به ازای هر تغییر

## shahab_ksh

چرا در دات نت کور به ازای هر تغییر نیاز به کامپایل مجدید پروژه هست فرض کنید از یک کد جنریتور آنلاین خود برنامه استفاده میکنه باز هم نیاز هست کل پروژه کامپایل بشه و مثل وب سایت یا php نیست آیا راهی برای این مشکل وجود داره ؟

----------


## pe32_64

> چرا در دات نت کور به ازای هر تغییر نیاز به کامپایل مجدید پروژه هست فرض کنید از یک کد جنریتور آنلاین خود برنامه استفاده میکنه باز هم نیاز هست کل پروژه کامپایل بشه و مثل وب سایت یا php نیست آیا راهی برای این مشکل وجود داره ؟


asp.net کامپایل شدنی هستش بر خلاف php

----------


## shahab_ksh

> asp.net کامپایل شدنی هستش بر خلاف php


 در حالت وب سایت این مسله وجود نداره و نیاز به کامپایل نیست اما در حالت اپلیکیشن هست قطعا راهی داره چون شیرپوینت از این تکنیک استفاده می کنه

----------


## hakim22

در سی شارپ امکان اسکریپت نویسی وجود داره. میتوانید از Roslyn بخواهید که کدی رو در زمان اجرا کامپایل و اجرا کنه. 
همچنین می توانید از IronPython که نسخه ی دات نت پایتون هست برای اجرای اسکریپت در زمان اجرا استفاده کنید. ولی روش اول خالص سی شارپه و هیچ محدودیتی نداره

----------


## shahab_ksh

این فقط مخصوص کد هست یا مثلا شامل فایل های html پروژه هم هست ؟

----------


## nunegandom

View رو بله

----------

